# Constipation



## zyntec724 (Sep 7, 2014)

About a month or so ago most of my Glofish Danios seemed to have constipation. I fed them peas for a week or so once a day and it cleared up, also started feeding them their normal food once a day instead of twice a day. I normally feed them the Omega One super color pellets. Only feeding them a fair amount once a day went well for a month, and now they all have constipation again so im back to feeding them peas. Is there a specific food or feeding pattern i should purchase or follow? Ive also read that constipation could be caused by a parasite, but seeing the peas cured it the first time i dont thing thats it.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Maybe a higher quality food. New life spectrum seems to be one of the best.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

+ 1 ^ . Danios (all) are omnivores and need green plant based foods as well as regular meatier foods found in nearly all store bought dry fish foods, which don't typically have a lot of plant based nutrients in them. I've found feeding peas 1 or 2 Xs per week will keep their digestive tracks in good working order. You can also buy something like this, PetSolutions Seaweed Supreme, Herbivore Diets | PetSolutions (requires a feeding clip) or Ken's Premium Vegetable Flake which will help get more plant based foods into their diet.


----------



## zyntec724 (Sep 7, 2014)

I also read somewhere feeding bloodworms would help, not really sure if thats the case or not. For now i will just feed them peas a couple times a week. I just cleaned some sort of white build up out of the corners of the tank, wiped right off, was just on the silicone seal and the air line, someone told me it is some sort of harmless mold. While doing so i did a 25% water change because there was a lot of white particles floating around in the water. I noticed the fish were all either sitting at the top of the tank or the bottom of the tank a bit after the water change, 4 of them were schooled at the bottom of the tank and the other was at the top of the tank with its head near the surface. After noticing that i did a bigger water change and they seem to be calming some, but they are still all sitting in one place. I used the aqueon water conditioner on both changes, and the air stone is running in the tank. I cant seem to figure out why they are just sitting in one place.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Some small fishes do poorly on pelleted foods. They swallow pellets whole and they block the intestinal tract until they break down. A vegetable based food would help and use flake for danios instead of pellets. Daphnia or mosquito wigglers will help unblock the intestinal tract and will also help with the general health of the danios.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I feed mine New Life Spectrum pellets, frozen bloodworms & mysis shrimp, & mashed peas, and they do great. I think the pellet size is 1mm if I remember corrctly. NLS pellets come in the regular formula & a Thera-A	formula whichhas (I think) garlic added.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd give them a more varied diet, alternate the pellets with a flake food & a frozen food such as daphnia.
A starve day once a week followed by a crushed pea day often helps avoid constipation


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Size of pellet compared to size of fish should tell you something. The pellet is still too large to pass through digestive tract at 1 mm. The fish cannot chew the pellet he does not have the jaw structure for it. He has a couple scrapper pads, vomerine teeth, that can help break up pellet if it is soaked through. So if you are going to feed pellets to small fish take a small cup of water from tank and soak pellets in it for thirty minutes before you pour them and the water back into the fish's dining room.


----------

